# A Favor From Fellow Facebookers.



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm using Zazzle to sell wedding and party invitations. I have created a Facebook page to help promote and advertise my Zazzle store. 

The page is here:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Karma-Creations/240957315954728?sk=wall

If you like that I've got so far please like it and send it on to your friends. You don't have to of course, just thought i'd show you all what I've been up to so far. ^_^


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Kwings said:


> I'm using Zazzle to sell wedding and party invitations. I have created a Facebook page to help promote and advertise my Zazzle store.
> 
> The page is here:
> 
> ...


I like your page and now I'm trying to make one for my store. 

Nomad


----------



## familyman888 (May 4, 2009)

I liked it!! I'm in the moving business. Here is my page if you'd "like" it!!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Smart-Move/199867900048037


Get your page built Nomad! Ya'll can add me as a friend too "Billy Capps" - East Carolina. See ya!


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

I liked your page too Familyman! Nomad when you get your page done post it here and I'll like yours too! ^_^


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Kwings said:


> I liked your page too Familyman! Nomad when you get your page done post it here and I'll like yours too! ^_^


Okay, here it is.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Card.../pages/Cards-By-Wilde/152409214852174?sk=wall

Yours looks nice, but I think mine is a mess. I sure don't have much aptitude for this.

Nomad


----------

